# HELP with Custom TV stand in or over existing Firewood storage



## amyro (Apr 12, 2011)

We just bought a 50" Flat Panel TV so we have 2 options we are looking at. 

Here is the existing (you can see how the console TV doesn't fit the space so a corner TV stand would not work there either UNLESS custom to that corner):

















*OPTION 1)* We would ceiling mount the TV over the fireplace, then build a custom component storage inside the stone of the existing firewood storage area (43"W x 19"H x 22"D approx) and run the cords along the edge of the fireplace between the tv & storage. This would give the area a clean straight across look - we might even be able to have bookshelves above the component storage. I would want this to look original the house. 

*OPTION 2) * We built a complete custom corner TV stand encompassing the firewood storage (approx 53"W x 24"D) making it symmetrical so we'd go in the other direction from the corner 53"W then 24"D then angle the front 45 degree to meet. We could also do corner shelves above. Again, I want this to look original to the house. I'd love to wrap stone around the bottom of it (like the existing ledge) & tie it in as well - but that might be too difficult in finding a match (finding a cultured fieldstone).

HELP....my husband is a novice when it comes to building cabinetry. I can design new cabinetry pretty well overall - THE CONCEPT, not in detail (and have done so for many projects in my business), but this is a little complex in dealing with existing conditions of the stone firewood storage with the rough edges so I need help to get it right.

Any experts out there know how I should do this project? I'm very visual and have autocad so I'd love to see some pictures and/or drawings of what might work. I can get detailed dimensions as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## amyro (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't believe no responses??? NO ideas??? Okay, here's what we think we might do IF I can buy a cabinet to fit (even if it means we cut the legs off). We decided a cabinet to fit inside the firewood storage while the TV will hang either in the corner above the firewood storage or centered above the fireplace. I'm leaning toward the center of the fireplace so the cords can run down the right side of the fireplace and into the top of the cabinet! I'm sure I can find some nice decor to sit on top & cover any cords. 









Shown inside the firewood storage (although no lineweights make it hard to distinguish, but it gives the idea:









Most likely the cabinet would just be completely left open. Any thoughts???


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

In looking at the TV you have there now it looks like you have to have it at an angle to make it viewable. It also looks like you don,t use your wood storage area because of the way the TV is. 

This is going to be a question of how well do you want it look or flow when you get it done. In my opinion I think you need to do something drastic to make it look like it all fits.

A couple Ideas I would consider if it were mine;
Take the stone right out of the fire box area and build a nice built in angled corner cabinet that will fit back to the corner. This way it wont look like you tried to make something work and it will look natural to the corner. 

I think the Stone looks great but another option is to do a cover up with a built in TV area above the fireplace. Depending on the room this may put the TV to high though. 

There was a posting recently about corner TV cabinets. Some of the guys had some really nice designs. You can do a search on that.

I will repost the picture of my corner TV cabinet and a fireplace before and after coverup in a kitchen with Cherry I am finishing as we speak.
These are not the right design for your living room but it just shows options and what can be done and designed to fit your style.

I guess it all depends on how far you want to go.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Tear off stone above mantle and rework area using x rated drywall or densglass ( check local code). Unless your neighbors fireplace looks like that I doubt it's original to house. I'd bet a past owner put that there. Also, if it's a new flat screen you will be hard pressed to find a ceiling mount for one that big. Custom one will probably run you something like $800+


----------



## Garage Guy (Feb 13, 2010)

*TV Console*

Although it goes against the grain, with this being a wood working forum. Another option is to have something fabricated out of steel. It could be supported by the walls rather than the ceiling. The economy isn't good. Steel fabricators may do these odd jobs for less than you may think. The room is fairly dark. If the steel was painted black it could fit in nicely. Keep the lines straight & design simple.

It goes away from the original design of the house, but so does the 50" Plasma.:icon_smile:


----------



## amyro (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, I think we are going to go a simple route. We discussed & discussed and I did research, plus drawing and I think I'm going to buy a cabinet to fit into the space and SEE if that looks good. 

This is a Sauder (cheap) Edge Water TV Stand:


















That means the top will be above the stone but should fit pretty snug into the firewood space, then we are going to hang the TV right above the fireplace from a ceiling mount.

This is a pretty reasonably priced ceiling mount (VideoSecu MPC53BE 1UO):









We also still have the option to mount the TV in the corner when we get the mount delivered & the tv stand all set up, I'll post a final picture. I hope it at least looks okay. OF COURSE, in the future, there will definitely be some more projects in this area to make it look better.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What's existing to the left of the fireplace?












 







.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

amyro said:


> Okay, I think we are going to go a simple route. We discussed & discussed and I did research, plus drawing and I think I'm going to buy a cabinet to fit into the space and SEE if that looks good.
> 
> This is a Sauder (cheap) Edge Water TV Stand:
> 
> ...



The TV mount is your best idea in my opinion, the only pronlem is that TV in your original post is not the type of TV to be mounted with it. It made for a Plasma or LCD flat TV like above.
So you would need a new TV. My wife woks at Sears and this is clearance time. My brother in law just got a 46" Sony $1800 TV on sale for $800. It was one of four sold at that price at her store. 32" models routinely sell for around $500.

My opinion is get the mount and a new flat panel TV, it frees up floor space and will be a nice improvement.


----------



## amyro (Apr 12, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> The TV mount is your best idea in my opinion, the only pronlem is that TV in your original post is not the type of TV to be mounted with it. It made for a Plasma or LCD flat TV like above.
> So you would need a new TV. My wife woks at Sears and this is clearance time. My brother in law just got a 46" Sony $1800 TV on sale for $800. It was one of four sold at that price at her store. 32" models routinely sell for around $500.
> 
> My opinion is get the mount and a new flat panel TV, it frees up floor space and will be a nice improvement.


Maybe I misspoke in my original post.  Here's the TV we purchased (at the Black Friday price below):








Click here for more information about this Sanyo 50" Plasma TV :thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

amyro said:


> Maybe I misspoke in my original post.  Here's the TV we purchased (at the Black Friday price below):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See that's an important detail you left out. Hang that sucker on the wall make a small shelf or cabinet for the Motorola cable box, DVD and other equipment and donate the big cabinet to a charity unless you have a use for it somewhere else.


----------



## amyro (Apr 12, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> What's existing to the left of the fireplace?


To the left of the fireplace is ALL windows. Then, to the right of the wood siding that wraps the wall is also ALL windows. That little corner is the one & only real location for a TV/Cabinet, etc.

Here is the *WORK IN PROGRESS*. We got the mount in today so we hung it where I wanted it - now I'm not so sure it wouldn't be better in the corner since that is about as high as we can get it & it's hiding the mantle. 


















Here's how the seating arrangement works with the room. I mean, I don't see many other options but the corner or over the fireplace!


----------



## amyro (Apr 12, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> See that's an important detail you left out. Hang that sucker on the wall make a small shelf or cabinet for the Motorola cable box, DVD and other equipment and donate the big cabinet to a charity unless you have a use for it somewhere else.


OH, yeah, that HUGE TV Cabinet is leaving the building!!! :thumbsup:
Well, at least the room. We might put it in one of the kids' rooms because they have the space for it. Next project is the cabinet for the equipment & a way to conseal all these cables.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The TV looks to be too large for placement in the corner. It looks OK above the mantle, but I would change the ceiling mount for a wall mount. 

You might re-evaluate the height of the mantle, and see if it can be lowered. As for the wood storage area, it looks too large for an interior residential living space.












 







.


----------



## amyro (Apr 12, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> The TV looks to be too large for placement in the corner. It looks OK above the mantle, but I would change the ceiling mount for a wall mount.
> 
> You might re-evaluate the height of the mantle, and see if it can be lowered. As for the wood storage area, it looks too large for an interior residential living space.


Well, my husband said no to a wall mount due to the fact he did not want to screw into the stone (at this time). Maybe when we do a total makeover of the room, we'll do that since we already own a wall mount.

I looked at the mantle height & it appears that the stone is actually going around the mantle so it's built-in. If it were placed on top of the stone, I could easily move it down, but with it's placement being within the stone, that won't work. 

Yes, I know the firewood storage is an eye sore like most of the interior of this space. It might be too large for the corner. I think we are going to wait until we get the cabinet for the firewood storage before we decide how to proceed. :blink:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

one problem i see is that due to the hight of the tv that watching for a while is probley going to hurt your neck


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Woodworkingkid said:


> one problem i see is that due to the hight of the tv that watching for a while is probley going to hurt your neck



I totally agree with it being to high..It is going to become very uncomfortable unless you are kicked back in a recliner.


----------



## amyro (Apr 12, 2011)

NYwoodworks said:


> I totally agree with it being to high..It is going to become very uncomfortable unless you are kicked back in a recliner.


Actually, the height hasn't been a problem at all. Our old console TV forced me to look to the side more. Both my husband and I do have recliners in the sectional so we are straight on & kicked back. We were able to adjust the angle down towards us to it's better then the old TV for viewing. Plus, you can certainly see it over in our dining room as well. :thumbsup:

AND since it swivels, we can angle it in both directions more toward the sectional OR towards the chairs depending on who's there & what we are watching. In fact, I recently hurt my back & have a hospital bed in the corner right next to the stone hearth in front of the windows and I'm able to swivel the tv towards me in bed. It's been awesome as far as viewing. :w00t:

So, in that sense, we are happy with it. I just hope I'm happy with how the cabinet in the firewood storage area turns out.


----------



## amyro (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, we failed to do anything custom. We bought a cheap Sauder unit, but it fits great! We think we are going to do shelves above the cabinet IF we don't move the TV to the corner (unlikely because of the difficulty of taking it down to put it back up). So, that's it. All we have left is to conceal the cords.


----------

